

Estinate.com – Time estimation for developers - antonholmquist

Estinate is a hobby project that I&#x27;ve been working on for some time. As a developer, I&#x27;m often asked for time estimates, but I&#x27;ve been struggling to find a tool I like for the job.<p>I really just wanted some simple way to make nested lists and estimate each individual item and share it with project managers and clients.<p>So I set out to create the tool I wanted myself. At the same time I learned some Rails and Angular!<p>Feel free to try it out and give some initial feedback! There are still a lot of things to wish for.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.estinate.com
======
cpursley
Great start; just signed up.

